# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Επιλογή amScope στερεοσκοπικού μικροσκοπίου..

## hackertom

Μετά απο αναζήτησή στο site, όλοι προτείνουν amScope... Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας, αλλά θα ήθελα κάτι καλό για το εργαστήριο μου και έχω σκοπό να χαζέψω τα χρήματα για κάτι τέτοιο. Ποιο μοντέλο θα επιλέγατε και γιατί; Τα χρήματα που μπορώ να διαθέσω είναι 400€~700€... Και εννοείται να έχει βάση ώστε να μπορεί να κινηθεί άνετα. Κάπου είδα και βιντεάκια στο YouTube με πατέντα απο βάση οθόνης αλλά δεν ξέρω τι χρήματα γλιτώνει όλο αυτό... Επίσης αγορά απο που; Amazon.uk eBay.uk; Ελλάδα υπάρχουν αυτά;

----------


## ipago

Καλησπέρα.

Ακριβώς και γω στην ίδια αναζήτηση βρίσκομαι και έχω ξεχωρίσει αυτό:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AmScope-3-5...MAAOSw~Nta9J3K

Δεν τα βρίσκω πουθενά Ελλάδα, παρα μόνο στο amazon.de και στο ebay.

Έχω στείλει mail στην amscope και περιμένω απάντηση σχετικά με resellers στην Ευρώπη.

----------


## hackertom

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Ακριβώς και γω στην ίδια αναζήτηση βρίσκομαι και έχω ξεχωρίσει αυτό:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AmScope-3-5...MAAOSw~Nta9J3K
> 
> Δεν τα βρίσκω πουθενά Ελλάδα, παρα μόνο στο amazon.de και στο ebay.
> 
> Έχω στείλει mail στην amscope και περιμένω απάντηση σχετικά με resellers στην Ευρώπη.



Εάν θες ενημέρωσε και εδω εάν σου απαντήσουν φίλε... Γιατί 35Χ 90Χ; Εγώ κοιτούσα ένα με 35Χ 70Χ τι διάφορες έχουν;

----------


## ipago

Ναι, φυσικά.

Είναι 3.5X έως 90X

Τα χαμηλά κυρίως με ενδιαφέρουν εμένα, δηλαδή μέχρι 30X περίπου, αφού το θέλω για κολλήσεις, απλά όπως είδες δεν υπάρχει και μεγάλη ποικιλία σε αυτά. Όχι ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσω το 90X.

Επίσης στα χαμηλά θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη διαθέσιμη απόσταση για εργασία. Λίγο που το έψαξα στα 3.5X είναι νομίζω 200mm απόσταση που είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Θεωρώ ότι κοντά στο 10X - 20Χ θα είμαι καλυμμένος για τα εξαρτήματα που δουλεύω.

----------


## hackertom

> Ναι, φυσικά.
> 
> Είναι 3.5X έως 90X
> 
> Τα χαμηλά κυρίως με ενδιαφέρουν εμένα, δηλαδή μέχρι 30X περίπου, αφού το θέλω για κολλήσεις, απλά όπως είδες δεν υπάρχει και μεγάλη ποικιλία σε αυτά. Όχι ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσω το 90X.
> 
> Επίσης στα χαμηλά θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη διαθέσιμη απόσταση για εργασία. Λίγο που το έψαξα στα 3.5X είναι νομίζω 200mm απόσταση που είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Θεωρώ ότι κοντά στο 10X - 20Χ θα είμαι καλυμμένος για τα εξαρτήματα που δουλεύω.



Ωραίες πληροφορίες φίλε

----------


## kioan

Αυτό το έχετε δει;
Minsvision 1080P HDMI digital camera 7-45X trinocular stereo microscope LED adjustable light source phone repair
Είναι στερεοσκοπικό μικροσκόπιο με επιπλέον υποδοχή για ψηφιακή κάμερα.

Για αυτό το σετ δείτε το σχετικό video από strange parts.

----------

aktis (26-08-18), 

ipago (20-07-18)

----------


## arel

@ipago

έκανες κάποια αγορά ;

----------


## ipago

> @ipago
> 
> έκανες κάποια αγορά ;



Καλημέρα 

Η Amscope δεν απάντησε ποτέ οπότε τρώει άκυρο λόγο support.

Βρήκα όμως παραπλήσιο από εδώ (Ευρώπη)

https://www.euromex.com/en/products/.../be-50-series/

Και Ελλάδα τα έχει η http://www.skt-testing.gr/

Μαζεύω λεφτά ακόμη και σύντομα θα κάνω κίνηση.

----------


## arel

> Καλημέρα 
> 
> Η Amscope δεν απάντησε ποτέ οπότε τρώει άκυρο λόγο support.
> 
> Βρήκα όμως παραπλήσιο από εδώ (Ευρώπη)
> 
> https://www.euromex.com/en/products/.../be-50-series/
> 
> Και Ελλάδα τα έχει η http://www.skt-testing.gr/
> ...



καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ για την αμεσότητα ! 
όντος ενδιαφέρουσες οι υπόδειξης θα τις αξιολογήσω.
στην amscope μάλλον πρέπει να είσαι register στη σελίδα τους, σ εμένα ανταποκρίνονται.

----------


## JOUN

To δευτερο που δειχνεις το εχω εγω σε amscope ειναι πολυ καλο για αρχη..Το πρωτο που εδειξες ομως ειναι πολυ καλυτερο (και ακριβοτερο).Μονο το οτι εχει ρυθμιζομενο ζουμ 3.5-90 ειναι απο μονο του  καθοριστικο πιστευω.
Αφου υπαρχει στην Αγγλια και το στελνει εδω μονο με 8 λιρες μεταφορικα,που προβληματιζεσαι;

----------


## SV1EDG

Η δυνατότητα να έχει video out είναι σημαντική.Κι αυτό γιατί συνδέεις ένα μονιτορ ή μια τηλεόραση που περισσεύει και δουλεύεις άνετα.Τα usb μικροσκόπια απαιτούν Η/Υ δίπλα στον πάγκο και έχουν περιορισμένες δυνατότητες εργασίας.

----------


## JOUN

Μαλλον οχι..Το video out ειναι μονο για να δειχνεις σε αλλους τι κανεις(youtube κλπ)
Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να δουλεψεις ετσι γιατι σου λειπει η αισθηση βαθους αλλα υπαρχει και μια ελαχιστη καθυστερηση απο την στιγμη που κουνας το χερι σου μεχρι να δεις την κινηση στο μονιτορ που κανει τα πραγματα ακομη δυσκολοτερα..
Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ολοι οι επαγγελματιες εχουν οπτικο μικροσκόπιο(στερεοσκοπιο καλυτερα)

----------


## arel

> To δευτερο που δειχνεις το εχω εγω σε amscope ειναι πολυ καλο για αρχη..Το πρωτο που εδειξες ομως ειναι πολυ καλυτερο (και ακριβοτερο).Μονο το οτι εχει ρυθμιζομενο ζουμ 3.5-90 ειναι απο μονο του  καθοριστικο πιστευω.
> Αφου υπαρχει στην Αγγλια και το στελνει εδω μονο με 8 λιρες μεταφορικα,που προβληματιζεσαι;




https://www.ebay.com/itm/AmScope-3-5...MAAOSw~Nta9J3K

εννοείς αυτό εδώ ; *AmScope Model No: SM-4TZ-144A*
ρυθμιζόμενο zoom 3.5x-90x σημαίνει ότι καλύπτει και τις *μεoγευθυνσεις/magnification 10x & 22.5x προσωπικης μου ανάγκης ;*

----------


## JOUN

Ναι αυτο εννοω.Εσυ το εβαλες αλλωστε.Φυσικα και σε καλυπτει το zoom..
Tο ποιο μικρο που εδειξες εχει σταθερο 10x.. και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## toni31

> Ναι αυτο εννοω.Εσυ το εβαλες αλλωστε.Φυσικα και σε καλυπτει το zoom..
> Tο ποιο μικρο που εδειξες εχει σταθερο 10x.. και τιποτα αλλο.



Θα ήθελα Γιώργο και το 5x να δοκιμάσω. Πολλές φορές πρέπει να μετακινώ την πλακέτα στο 10x όταν είναι λίγο μεγάλο το ic.

----------


## SV1EDG

> Μαλλον οχι..Το video out ειναι μονο για να δειχνεις σε αλλους τι κανεις(youtube κλπ)
> Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να δουλεψεις ετσι γιατι σου λειπει η αισθηση βαθους αλλα υπαρχει και μια ελαχιστη καθυστερηση απο την στιγμη που κουνας το χερι σου μεχρι να δεις την κινηση στο μονιτορ που κανει τα πραγματα ακομη δυσκολοτερα..
> Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ολοι οι επαγγελματιες εχουν οπτικο μικροσκόπιο(στερεοσκοπιο καλυτερα)



Μια χαρά την έχεις την αίσθηση του βάθους και σε μονιτορ.Θέμα συνήθειας είναι.Από εμπειρία σου λέω ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η επιφάνεια απεικόνισης τόσο το καλύτερο είναι.

----------


## JOUN

> Θα ήθελα Γιώργο και το 5x να δοκιμάσω. Πολλές φορές πρέπει να μετακινώ την πλακέτα στο 10x όταν είναι λίγο μεγάλο το ic.



Στο μικροσκοπιο που εχουμε αστο..Ειχα βρει σε λογικη τιμη τους 5x φακους(κανα 15αρι οχι τα 50 που ηθελε το amazon) και απαγοητευτηκα..
Κανε 5x αλλα δεν σου δειχνει μεγαλυτερο μερος της πλακετας,ειναι σαν να βλεπεις απο κλειδαροτρυπα ενα πραμα..
Αν θελεις στους δινω να τους δοκιμασεις και να μου πεις και εσυ..

----------


## toni31

> Στο μικροσκοπιο που εχουμε αστο..Ειχα βρει σε λογικη τιμη τους 5x φακους(κανα 15αρι οχι τα 50 που ηθελε το amazon) και απαγοητευτηκα..
> Κανε 5x αλλα δεν σου δειχνει μεγαλυτερο μερος της πλακετας,ειναι σαν να βλεπεις απο κλειδαροτρυπα ενα πραμα..
> Αν θελεις στους δινω να τους δοκιμασεις και να μου πεις και εσυ..



Μήπως εννοείς τους 20x ότι βλέπεις από κλειδαρότρυπα?

----------


## arel

τα παρακάτω AmScope από ποια χώρα πωλούνται και αποστέλνονται ;

355,99€ AmScope SW-3T24Y Trinocular-Microscopio stereoscopico 20x-30x-40x-60x su supporto da braccio
https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B004TP5CH8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2C05HVFRSMLUV&psc=1


355,99€ AmScope SM-1T 7x - 45x Trinocular - Microscopio con ampio supporto
https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00...VFRSMLUV&psc=1


474,99€ AmScope SM-3TZ 3.5x - 90x Trinocular-Microscopio Stereo con Zoom su supporto da braccio
https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00...VFRSMLUV&psc=1

----------


## JOUN

> Μήπως εννοείς τους 20x ότι βλέπεις από κλειδαρότρυπα?



Οχι εννοω τους 5x..Σου δινει 5x μεγεθυνση αλλα γυρω-γυρω απο την εικονα εχει μαυρο σαν να βλεπεις απο σωληνα ενα πραγμα.

----------


## arel

> Μια χαρά την έχεις την αίσθηση του βάθους και σε μονιτορ.Θέμα συνήθειας είναι.Από εμπειρία σου λέω ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η επιφάνεια απεικόνισης τόσο το καλύτερο είναι.



υπάρχει κάποια άποψη, εμπειρική εκτίμηση περί οθονών απεικόνισης όπως της κάτωθι ανάρτησης η κάποιας αντίστοιχης ;
*Digital Eye Center - Universal Eyepiece adapter for Smartphone and mini Tablets*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmi3kZPdBDM

----------


## toni31

> Οχι εννοω τους 5x..Σου δινει 5x μεγεθυνση αλλα γυρω-γυρω απο την εικονα εχει μαυρο σαν να βλεπεις απο σωληνα ενα πραγμα.



Ελευθέρωσε λίγο τα mail σου

----------


## arel

@toni31

καλό είναι τις απόψεις να τις εκφράζεις, αινιγματικά δεν συμβάλεις καθόλου στο forum.
λοιπόν, για πες τι άλλο συμβαίνει απο τα γραφόμενα ;

----------


## JOUN

> Ελευθέρωσε λίγο τα mail σου



Done....

----------


## toni31

> @toni31
> 
> καλό είναι τις απόψεις να τις εκφράζεις, αινιγματικά δεν συμβάλεις καθόλου στο forum.
> λοιπόν, για πες τι άλλο συμβαίνει απο τα γραφόμενα ;




Εγώ και ο Joun έχουμε *αυτό* το μικροσκόπιο το οποίο έχει φακούς, τους οποίους αλλάζεις, 5x, 10x, 20x. Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα μόλις το αγόρασα είναι ότι άλλαξα καρέκλα πάγκου και πήρα μια από το πλαίσιο *σχεδιαστηρίου*. Ο λόγος είναι ότι μικροσκόπιο μου ήρθε ψιλά. Το δεύτερο θέμα είναι ότι τα οπτικά σε 20x δεν τα έχω δουλέψει ποτέ, στενεύει πολύ το πεδίο. Τα 10x είναι αυτά που δουλεύω συνέχεια, απλά όταν έχω κάποιο μεγάλο ic (μην φανταστείς καμιά κάρτα γραφικών, αλλά ένα wifi ic iphone6) δεν το "πιάνει" όλο. Εδώ κολλούσε η συζήτηση που είχα με το Γιώργο. Ένα ακόμα θέμα είναι ο χώρος, αυτό που έχω δεν πιάνει καθόλου χώρο. Αν θες βίντεο δεν βοηθάει καθόλου γιατί θα πρέπει να ακυρώσεις το ένα οφθαλμοσκόπιο ή με πατέντα να βάλεις μια κάμερα (εγώ έβαλα μια με δεματικό στον φακό, που είναι με το μαύρο στην φωτογραφία αλλά δεν θα βλέπεις microsoldeing). Το επόμενο γενικό θέμα στα περισσότερα μικροσκόπια είναι ότι, πιθανόν να χρειαστείς *ακροφύσια σταθμού αέρα με γωνία* αναλόγως τι μηχάνημα έχεις και αν βρίσκεις στην αγορά. Το κολλητήρι δεν έχει θέμα δουλεύει άψογα, εφόσον έχεις ανάλογες μύτες, γιατί αν θες μικροσκόπιο για κολλήσεις πάει να πει ότι κατεβαίνεις πολύ χαμηλά σε κόλληση. Δεν ξέρω για ποια χρήση το θες αλλά είμαι στην διάθεση σου να σε βοηθήσω με την γνώση που απέκτησα μετά από καιρό λειτουργίας του.

----------

Sakan89 (09-09-18)

----------


## SV1EDG

> υπάρχει κάποια άποψη, εμπειρική εκτίμηση περί οθονών απεικόνισης όπως της κάτωθι ανάρτησης η κάποιας αντίστοιχης ;
> *Digital Eye Center - Universal Eyepiece adapter for Smartphone and mini Tablets*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmi3kZPdBDM



Στο βίντεο που μας έβαλες προσέξατε κάτι? Κανείς δεν ακουμπούσε τα μάτια του σε κανένα προσοφθάλμιο.Γιατί δεν χρειαζόνταν.Πράγμα που δίνει στον χρήστη μεγάλη ελευθερία κινήσεων.Φαντάσου λοιπόν να είχες >10 ίντσες οθόνη πόσο άνετα θα εργάζεσαι.

----------


## Panoss

> 1. άλλαξα καρέκλα   Ο λόγος είναι ότι μικροσκόπιο μου ήρθε *ψιλά*. 
> 2. Το δεύτερο θέμα είναι ότι τα οπτικά σε 20x δεν τα έχω δουλέψει ποτέ, *στενεύει πολύ το πεδίο.* 
> 3. Τα 10x είναι αυτά που δουλεύω συνέχεια, απλά όταν έχω κάποιο μεγάλο ic (μην φανταστείς καμιά κάρτα γραφικών, αλλά ένα wifi ic iphone6) *δεν το "πιάνει" όλο*. 
> 4. Ένα ακόμα θέμα είναι ο χώρος, αυτό που έχω δεν πιάνει καθόλου χώρο. 
> 5. Το επόμενο γενικό θέμα στα περισσότερα μικροσκόπια είναι ότι, πιθανόν να χρειαστείς *ακροφύσια σταθμού αέρα με γωνία*



Άρα το μικροσκόπιο που έχεις έχει 4 'θέματα' (το νούμερο 4 το παίρνω ως θετικό).
Το προτείνεις να το πάρει κάποιος ή όχι;

----------


## toni31

> Άρα το μικροσκόπιο που έχεις έχει 4 'θέματα' (το νούμερο 4 το παίρνω ως θετικό).
> Το προτείνεις να το πάρει κάποιος ή όχι;



Το προτείνω και το αγόρασε και ο Joun, εγώ ξόδεψα 256,45€ (used) Μάρτιος 2016 και μου κάνει την δουλειά μου, τώρα Αύγουστος 2018 παίζει στα 266,58€. Τα λεφτά του τα έβγαλε πριν καιρό. 
Δεν με πειράζει να γυρνάω λίγο την πλακέτα για να την "βάζω" στο πλάνο και πιθανολογώ ότι και κάποιο άλλο να αγόραζα, την καρέκλα θα την άλλαζα. Από κει και πέρα και εγώ έχω κάποια "θέλω" τα οποία όμως προς το παρόν δεν μου αποφέρουν χρήματα για να μπω σε διαδικασία αλλαγής. Προσέξτε μόνο με τα βίντεο να μην "χάνεται ένα μάτι" όταν γράφετε. Δείτε αυτό το *βίντεο* στο 6:00 είναι αυτό που λέω.
Υπολογίστε την δουλειά σας και τα χρήματα που θα χώσετε αν θα τα πάρετε ποτέ πίσω. Αυτούς που βλέπεται στο youtube να έχουν φανταζέ κάμερες και μικροσκόπια πουλάνε ιντερνικά οπότε και τους βοηθάει η κάμερα και η φωτογραφία :Wink: .

----------

Panoss (01-09-18)

----------


## Panoss

> τώρα Αύγουστος 2018 παίζει στα 266,58€.



Στην τιμή εδώ αναφέρεσαι; (£200.99)

----------


## toni31

Με τα 10x βλέπεις έτσι
20180901_120207.jpg
Με τα 20x θα βλέπεις μόνο τα 16pad από το κέντρο. 

Σε εργασία στα 50μm δεν μου χρειάστηκε ο 20x.


Το ic επάνω είναι 10mm x 7.60mm

----------


## toni31

> Στην τιμή εδώ αναφέρεσαι; (£200.99)



Ναι σε αυτή.

----------


## arel

> Το προτείνω και το αγόρασε και ο Joun, εγώ ξόδεψα 256,45€ (used) Μάρτιος 2016 και μου κάνει την δουλειά μου, τώρα Αύγουστος 2018 παίζει στα 266,58€. Τα λεφτά του τα έβγαλε πριν καιρό. 
> Δεν με πειράζει να γυρνάω λίγο την πλακέτα για να την "βάζω" στο πλάνο και πιθανολογώ ότι και κάποιο άλλο να αγόραζα, την καρέκλα θα την άλλαζα. Από κει και πέρα και εγώ έχω κάποια "θέλω" τα οποία όμως προς το παρόν δεν μου αποφέρουν χρήματα για να μπω σε διαδικασία αλλαγής. Προσέξτε μόνο με τα βίντεο να μην "χάνεται ένα μάτι" όταν γράφετε. Δείτε αυτό το *βίντεο* στο 6:00 είναι αυτό που λέω.
> Υπολογίστε την δουλειά σας και τα χρήματα που θα χώσετε αν θα τα πάρετε ποτέ πίσω. Αυτούς που βλέπεται στο youtube να έχουν φανταζέ κάμερες και μικροσκόπια πουλάνε ιντερνικά οπότε και τους βοηθάει η κάμερα και η φωτογραφία.



ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιερώσατε, βοηθιέμαι αρκετά.
κάτω είναι το πρώτο σκέλος της προβλεπόμενης εργασίας σε μεγέθυνση ως συνήθως στο *10x*  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLOw...&index=57&t=0s 

το δεύτερο σκέλος εργασίας σε μεγέθυνση ως συνήθως στο *22.5x*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8YehRujSW0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeBhl52LebU

----------


## arel

τα *amscope* από το amazon.co.uk σκαλώνουν σε τελωνεία, πέραν μεταφορικών επιβαρύνονται με τίποτε επιπλέον ?

----------


## toni31

> τα *amscope* από το amazon.co.uk σκαλώνουν σε τελωνεία, πέραν μεταφορικών επιβαρύνονται με τίποτε επιπλέον ?



Αν το στέλνει από Αγγλία δεν σκαλώνει. Απο co.uk το αγόρασα και εγώ.

----------


## arel

*@toni31 
@SV1EDG 
@JOUN* 
*
οι τεχνικοί ορισμοί όπως ....*

10x-15x-30x-45x Super Widefield Stereo Trinocular Microscope 
20x-30x-40x Gem Illuminated Stereo Microscope
5X-10X-15X-20X-30X-40X Stereo Binocular Microscope
20X-30X-40X-45X-60x-80X Illuminated Binocular Stereo Microscope
10x-20x-30x-60x Super Widefield Stereo Binocular Microscope 

*γιατί γράφονται με αυτον τον τρόπο, εννοώ τις αξίες μεγέθυνσης σε τι διαφέρουν απο τα παρακάτο αναφερόμενα ;
*
7X - 45X Simul-Focal Trinocular Zoom Stereo Microscope
3.5X - 90X Trinocular Zoom Stereo Microscope
7X - 45X Trinocular Zoom Stereo Microscope
6.7X - 180X Trinocular Stereo Zoom Microscope
3.5X - 180X Binocular Zoom Power Stereo Microscope

----------


## picdev

αρχικα να πω οτι δεν έχω μικροσκόπιο αλλά έτυχε να δω αρκετά στην electronika στη γερμανια.

Ο νο1 κανόνας ειναι οτι τα καλά μικροσκόπια ειναι τα στερεοσκοπιά με φακούς και όχι κάμερα, γιατί απλούστερα αυτό με τη κάμερα δεν θα σου δείξει τα πάντα στη πλακέτα οσο καλή εικόνα και να έχει.
Οσο αναφορά τα στερεοσκοπικά τα καλύτερα ήταν αυτά που δεν είχα κυάλια για τα μάτια αλλά μία μεγάλη "οθονη"/φακό.
Πραγματικά το θέαμα ήταν μαγικο να βλέπεις τη πλακέτα 3d , η λεπτομέρεια ηταν απίστευτη.
Δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα αλλά μπορώ να κοιτάξω στα προσπέκτους , τιμή θυμάμαι κοντα στο χιλιάρικο αλλά αξιζε 10000%

----------


## picdev

κατι σαν αυτά εδώ, αυτα βεβαια βλεπω πανε στο 1500αρι και πανω.
Θα ριξω μια ματια και στα προσπεκτους τη δευτερα μηπως δω καμια αλλη μαρκα

http://www.visioneng.com/products/stereo-microscopes

----------


## JOUN

To mantis ακη ειναι σημειο αναφορας απο τοτε που βγηκαν..

----------


## arel

> *@toni31 
> @SV1EDG 
> @JOUN* 
> *
> οι τεχνικοί ορισμοί όπως ....*
> 
> 10x-15x-30x-45x
> 20x-30x-40x
> 5X-10X-15X-20X-30X-40X
> ...



επείγει διευκρίνηση.

----------


## toni31

> *@toni31 
> @SV1EDG 
> @JOUN* 
> *
> οι τεχνικοί ορισμοί όπως ....*
> 
> 10x-15x-30x-45x Super Widefield Stereo Trinocular Microscope 
> 20x-30x-40x Gem Illuminated Stereo Microscope
> 5X-10X-15X-20X-30X-40X Stereo Binocular Microscope
> ...



Δεν ξέρω που τα είδες γραμμένα, αλλά μήπως στα επάνω αλλάζεις φακούς σε αντίθεση με τα κάτω?

----------


## arel

> Δεν ξέρω που τα είδες γραμμένα, αλλά μήπως στα επάνω αλλάζεις φακούς σε αντίθεση με τα κάτω?



είναι οι συνηθισμένες ιστοσελίδες πώλησης που αναρτούν μικροσκόπια στερεοσκοπικά και είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά των μεγεθύνσεων τους. 
σε κάποια υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές μεγεθύνσεων με πολλαπλασιασμό π.χ. *20x-30x-40x-60x-80x*
σε κάποια ελάχιστη αναφορά μεγέθυνσης με πολλαπλασιασμό π.χ. *7x-45x* 


π.χ. όπως *εδώ στο amazon* 

*https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...lar+Microscope*




π.χ. όπως *εδώ στο ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...scope&_sacat=0*

----------


## toni31

> είναι οι συνηθισμένες ιστοσελίδες πώλησης που αναρτούν μικροσκόπια στερεοσκοπικά και είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά των μεγεθύνσεων τους. 
> σε κάποια υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές μεγεθύνσεων με πολλαπλασιασμό π.χ. *20x-30x-40x-60x-80x*
> σε κάποια ελάχιστη αναφορά μεγέθυνσης με πολλαπλασιασμό π.χ. *7x-45x* 
> 
> 
> π.χ. όπως *εδώ στο amazon* 
> 
> *https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...lar+Microscope*
> 
> ...



Αυτό που σου είπα είναι, δες λίγο το βίντεο και αν έχεις απορίες τα λέμε ξανά.

----------


## JOUN

> είναι οι συνηθισμένες ιστοσελίδες πώλησης που αναρτούν μικροσκόπια στερεοσκοπικά και είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά των μεγεθύνσεων τους. 
> σε κάποια υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές μεγεθύνσεων με πολλαπλασιασμό π.χ. *20x-30x-40x-60x-80x*
> σε κάποια ελάχιστη αναφορά μεγέθυνσης με πολλαπλασιασμό π.χ. *7x-45x* 
> 
> 
> π.χ. όπως *εδώ στο amazon* 
> 
> *https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...lar+Microscope*
> 
> ...



Eιναι απλο: Οταν λεει 20x - 10x -5x  κλπ οι διαφορετικες τιμες μεγεθυνσης γινονται αλλαζοντας τους φακους..
Οταν λεει μεγεθυνση 7x-45x  η αλλαγη στην μεγεθυνση γινονται πειραζοντας το ζουμ οποτε μπορεις να εχεις οποιαδηποτε τιμη μεγεθυνσης μεταξυ 7-45x χωρις να αλλαξεις καποιο εξαρτημα..
Φυσικα αυτα τα μικροσκοπια ειναι και αρκετα ακριβοτερα.
Για να γινει ποιο κατανοητο, τα μικροσκοπια 10x-20x εχουν μονο δυο τιμες μεγεθυνσης τις 10x και 20x ενω τα 7x-45x οποιαδηποτε τιμη μεταξυ 7 και 45.

----------


## toni31

Να συμπληρώσω ότι εκτός από την αλλαγή στους φακούς πειράζεις και το objective και μας δίνει πολλαπλάσια ανάλογα, στο βίντεο φαίνεται αυτό.
Εμείς Γιώργο έχουμε objective 1x γιαυτό δεν παίρνουμε τα πολλαπλάσια των φακών.
Τα ποιο ακριβά είναι μεταβλητά όπως είπες.

----------


## arel

> Eιναι απλο: Οταν λεει 20x - 10x -5x  κλπ οι διαφορετικες τιμες μεγεθυνσης γινονται αλλαζοντας τους φακους..
> Οταν λεει μεγεθυνση 7x-45x  η αλλαγη στην μεγεθυνση γινονται πειραζοντας το ζουμ οποτε μπορεις να εχεις οποιαδηποτε τιμη μεγεθυνσης μεταξυ 7-45x χωρις να αλλαξεις καποιο εξαρτημα..
> Φυσικα αυτα τα μικροσκοπια ειναι και αρκετα ακριβοτερα.
> Για να γινει ποιο κατανοητο, τα μικροσκοπια 10x-20x εχουν μονο δυο τιμες μεγεθυνσης τις 10x και 20x ενω τα 7x-45x οποιαδηποτε τιμη μεταξυ 7 και 45.



πολύ κατατοπιστικός  :OK: 

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmi3kZPdBDM*
τις αυξομειώσεις μεγέθυνσης που γίνονται στο video *1:45 / 2:30* μπορούμε να τις χαρακτηρίσουμε τύπου *"οποιαδηποτε τιμη μεταξυ 7 και 45" ;


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOeii6hAje8&t=248s
*στο εδώ video *5:12 / 5:45*

----------


## JOUN

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση αλλάζει φακούς γιατί η μεγέθυνση αλλάζει απότομα, εγώ μιλάω για την δεύτερη που βλέπεις ότι είναι ομαλή γυρνώντας την βιδα στο πλάι.
Του Amazon που εβαλες είναι στην δεύτερη περίπτωση

----------


## arel

> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση αλλάζει φακούς γιατί η μεγέθυνση αλλάζει απότομα, εγώ μιλάω για την δεύτερη που βλέπεις ότι είναι ομαλή γυρνώντας την βιδα στο πλάι.
> Του Amazon που εβαλες είναι στην δεύτερη περίπτωση



βλέποντας τη λεπτομέρεια στα video κατανοητό απολύτως.  :Thumbup: 
είχα σχηματίσει εντελώς διαφορετική άποψη για τον όρο *"αλλάζοντας τους φακούς"* 
όντος στο δεύτερο video η αυξομείωση *+/- zoomάρισμα* που βλέπουμε είναι ομαλή χωρίς μικροαναταράξεις.
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOeii6hAje8&t=248s* στα *5:12 / 5:45*
αν και ακριβότερο έχω καταλήξει στο τι πρέπει να αγοράσω.

----------


## arel

.... άκυρο

----------


## arel

η επιλογή *"Επεξεργασία μηνυμάτων"* στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα έχει εξαφανισθεί, πώς το επαναφέρνω ;

βλέπω σ αυτό το τελευταίο μήνυμα που μόλις ανάρτησα υπάρχει, μόνο στα προηγούμενα *"γιόκ"*

----------


## arel

> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση αλλάζει φακούς γιατί η μεγέθυνση αλλάζει απότομα, εγώ μιλάω για την δεύτερη που βλέπεις ότι είναι ομαλή γυρνώντας την βιδα στο πλάι.
> Του Amazon που εβαλες είναι στην δεύτερη περίπτωση





τι σημανει ο όρος *Focusable * https://www.amscope.com/stereo-micro...ead_style=1006 (6 προϊόντα)


 και ώς δεύτερη επιλογή το  *Regular* https://www.amscope.com/stereo-micro...ead_style=1006  (27 προϊόντα)


επίσης και οι παρακάτω προσδιορισμοί, τέταρτη επιλογή https://www.amscope.com/stereo-micro...ead_style=1006 

Superstore AmScope.png

----------


## picdev

μπείτε eevblog !! ελπίζω να μην αγορασατε ακομα

----------


## JOUN

Το focusable σημαινει οτι ρυθμίζοντας εναν φακο (συνήθως τον αριστερό) αντισταθμιζεις την μυωπία που εχεις. Πολύ χρήσιμο στην περίπτωση μου..

----------


## picdev

αυτό που βλέπουμε στο βιντεο ειναι το autofocus , υπάρχουν και εκδόσεις στο κατάστημα πιο φτηνές χωρις autofocus


https://eakinsmicscopestore.aliexpre...Text=autofocus

----------


## arel

> μπείτε eevblog !! ελπίζω να μην αγορασατε ακομα



γεια.

ιδέα δεν είχα περί *"eevblog",* στην αναζήτηση που είδα είναι χαώδες, μπορείς να υποδείξεις συγκεκριμένα που ;
δεν το αγόρασα, αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω *"ακόμη"* απόλυτα τα χαρακτηριστικά που γράφουν οι κατασκευαστές.
πάντως είμαι προς κατάληξη χάρη στη διαφώτιση των *@JOUN &* *@**toni31 
*στο μικροσκόπιο αν η αγορά είναι άστοχη δεν πουλιέται εύκολα όπως ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο.

ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## arel

> Το focusable σημαινει οτι ρυθμίζοντας εναν φακο (συνήθως τον αριστερό) αντισταθμιζεις την μυωπία που εχεις. Πολύ χρήσιμο στην περίπτωση μου..



όντος πολύ χρήσιμο χαρακτηριστικό, σε περίπτωση μη ύπαρξης της ιδιότητας αυτής ο χρήστης έχει κάποια άλλη επιλογή να εξυπηρετηθεί ;

----------


## tsoarbatzis

se400z πήρα και εγώ παιδιά..απλά μου φόρτωσαν ένα 120ρι τελωνείο..και το έστειλε να φανταστείτε συγγενής χωρις παραστατικά δηλαδή..
Το πέρασαν από xrays το κοστολογησαν μια τιμή δική τους και μου καρφωσανε το τελωνείο..
Χαλάλι όμως ,έχει βγάλει τα χρήματα του.
Κάνει πιστεύω για το 90% των εργασιών ενός ηλεκτρονικού που ασχολείται με επισκευές κινητών,τάμπλετ,tv και γενικά κολλήσεις σε smd.

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι το πηρες απο εξω,τζαμπα πληρωσες τελωνειο..
https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmScope-Wid...eywords=se400z
δινεις και κανενα 25αρι μεταφορικα και τελειωσες..

Εκτος αν συνολικα εδωσες λιγοτερα..

----------


## tsoarbatzis

162€ το είχα βρει.
Στην Ευρωπη δεν υπήρχε πουθενα.
Ειχα και τον συγγενή στην Αμερική και θεώρησα οτι θα μου το στείλει και δε θα χρεωθώ τιποτα...αλλα τοτε ηταν η περίοδος που κυνηγούσε πολύ το τελωνείο,(εκτελώνιζαν μεχρι και τις οθόνες των κινητών απο Κίνα..τώρα ευτυχώς χαλάρωσαν ξανά-μαλλον κάποιος το σφύριξε στους Κινέζους και τους τράβηξαν το αυτί)..
162+120=280€ μου βγηκε δηλαδη.

----------


## atsio

Εάν υπάρχει καμία DSLR μπορείτε να κάνετε και αυτό (συγνώμη για την ακαταστασία).

dslr-microscope.jpg

----------

picdev (28-09-18)

----------


## toni31

Και η πρόταση του atsio είναι πολύ δυνατή, την έχω δει από κοντά. Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με βολεύει γενικά το να κοιτάω σε οθόνη και να δουλεύω, είναι θέμα συνήθειας.

----------


## Panoss

Με λίγη εξάσκηση πιστεύω συνηθίζει κανείς. Στο γιουτιούμπ έχει και μικροσκόπια με κινητά.
Αδάμ συγχαρητήρια για το χάος! :Lol:

----------


## atsio

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## arel

> Το focusable σημαινει οτι ρυθμίζοντας εναν φακο (συνήθως τον αριστερό) αντισταθμιζεις την μυωπία που εχεις. Πολύ χρήσιμο στην περίπτωση μου..



@JOUN
σε περίπτωση μη ύπαρξης της ιδιότητας αυτής ο χρήστης. με μυωπία έχει κάποια άλλη επιλογή να εξυπηρετηθεί ;

----------


## arel

> αυτό που βλέπουμε στο βιντεο ειναι το autofocus , υπάρχουν και εκδόσεις στο κατάστημα πιο φτηνές χωρις autofocus
> 
> 
> https://eakinsmicscopestore.aliexpre...Text=autofocus



σε μη ψηφιακό, οπτικό μικροσκόπιο είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει "*autofocus*" ;

----------


## arel

*@toni31
@JOUN*

τι σημαίνει ο ορισμός *"With detent"

*E   MZ-8TR

  Trinocular Stereo head with side-control zoom optics 0.7X to 4.5X. Photo tube to accept      

  camera adapter. SWF10X eyepieces, Eyecups, dust cover. Directs light to all three ports 

   simultaneously. Head inclined 45. Working distance 103mm.

£1,495.00


EMZ-8TRD

  Trinocular Stereo head with side-control zoom optics 0.7X to 4.5X. Photo tube to accept 

  camera adapter. SWF10X eyepieces, Eyecups, dust cover. Directs light to all three ports 

   simultaneously. Head inclined 45. Working distance 103mm. *With detent*

£1,595.00

----------


## Panoss

Detent είναι η συγκράτηση. Ίσως εννοεί βραχίονα συγκράτησης, στήριξης, κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## alpha uk

A trinocular microscope has two eyepieces like a binocular microscope and an additional third eyetube for connecting a microscope camera. They are therefore a binocular with a moving prism assembly in which light is either directed to the binocular assembly of the microscope or to the camera.

----------


## mtzag

Φακος για κινητο παιζει ?
Καποια καλη dslr?
γιατι να δωσεις 500 για ψηφιακο μικροσκοπιο σκετο για πλακετες μου φαινοντε παρα πολλα
αλλα για dslr ειναι οκ επειδη θα μπορεις να βγαζεις και αλλες φωτο

----------


## JOUN

> *@toni31
> @JOUN*
> 
> τι σημαίνει ο ορισμός *"With detent"
> 
> *E   MZ-8TR
> 
>   Trinocular Stereo head with side-control zoom optics 0.7X to 4.5X. Photo tube to accept      
> 
> ...



Αυτα που κοιτας παντως δεν νομιζω να σου κανουν γιατι εχει πολυ μικρη αποσταση το μικροσκοπιο απο την βαση στηριξης οποτε θα χωραει μονο μια μικρη πλακετα στον διαθεσιμο χωρο..
Αν δεις στο ΥΤ ολοι εχουν μακρια μπρατσα βιδωμενα στον τοιχο .

----------


## ipago

Καλημέρα σας.

Μοιράζομαι τις εντυπώσεις μου μετά από χρήση του AMSCOPE SE400-Z, εδώ και μερικούς μήνες.

Πολύ θετικά λόγια έχω να πω για το συγκεκριμένο και συγκεκριμένα.

1. Πάρα πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση εργασίας - αντικειμένου, κάτι που μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να στρέψω μικρές πλακέτες πχ από tablet, στο πλάι και να δω με ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά την ποιότητα της συγκόλλησης.

2. Ευκολία αλλαγής προσοφθάλμιων και μελλοντικά τοποθέτηση κάμερας.

3. Καταλαμβάνει μικρό χώρο συγκριτικά με άλλα στερεοσκόπια αυτού του τύπου (Boom Arm).

4. Πολύ καλή η διάχυση φωτός του LED στο αντικείμενο

5. Σταθερό, με βάρος κοντά στα 5-6 κιλά.


Αυτό που θα ήθελα, είναι μεγαλύτερο οπτικό πεδίο, συγκεκριμένα στο 20X το οποίο χρησιμεύει σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για επιθεώρηση της κόλλησης. 

Και μερικές φωτό από πλακέτα tablet:

10Χ

IMG_1286.jpg


20Χ

IMG_1304.jpg


Και χώρο που καταλαμβάνει...

IMG_1308.jpg

----------

Gaou (15-04-19), 

George37 (15-04-19), 

kioan (15-04-19), 

mikemtb (15-04-19), 

Sakan89 (15-04-19), 

selectronic (15-04-19)

----------


## George37

Υπέροχο είναι Γιάννη!!! 

Να είσαι καλά που μοιράστηκες την εμπειρία σου μαζί μας!!!

Καλορίζικο και Καλοδούλευτο!!!  :OK:

----------

ipago (15-04-19)

----------


## hackertom

> Καλημέρα σας.
> 
> Μοιράζομαι τις εντυπώσεις μου μετά από χρήση του AMSCOPE SE400-Z, εδώ και μερικούς μήνες.
> 
> Πολύ θετικά λόγια έχω να πω για το συγκεκριμένο και συγκεκριμένα.
> 
> 1. Πάρα πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση εργασίας - αντικειμένου, κάτι που μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να στρέψω μικρές πλακέτες πχ από tablet, στο πλάι και να δω με ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά την ποιότητα της συγκόλλησης.
> 
> 2. Ευκολία αλλαγής προσοφθάλμιων και μελλοντικά τοποθέτηση κάμερας.
> ...



Απο που το πήρες και ποσό;

----------


## JOUN

Γιαννη δες εγω πως το εκανα για μεγαλυτερη ευκολια:το γυρναω στο πλαι για να βαζω μεγαλυτερες πλακετες και εχω βιδωσει απο κατω μια πλακα σιδερο(φαινεται λιγο) και βαζω και μια αλλη ποιο χοντρη απο πανω.
Ετσι δεν εχει προβλημα να τουμπαρει ολοκληρο το μικροσκοπιο

----------

ipago (15-04-19)

----------


## ipago

> Απο που το πήρες και ποσό;



Το είχα πάρει 260€ πρίν 3-4 μήνες από Amazon.de, με τα μεταφορικά μέσα (που ήταν κοντά 30€)

Και μου είχε έρθει σε λιγότερο από βδομάδα.

Φυσικά ούτε τελωνείο ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## ipago

> Γιαννη δες εγω πως το εκανα για μεγαλυτερη ευκολια:το γυρναω στο πλαι για να βαζω μεγαλυτερες πλακετες και εχω βιδωσει απο κατω μια πλακα σιδερο(φαινεται λιγο) και βαζω και μια αλλη ποιο χοντρη απο πανω.
> Ετσι δεν εχει προβλημα να τουμπαρει ολοκληρο το μικροσκοπιο



Πολύ καλή πρόταση, γιατί στις πλακέτες φορητών βολεύει.

Θα το προσαρμόσω παρόμοια και γω στο δικό μου χώρο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kioan

> 2. Ευκολία αλλαγής προσοφθάλμιων και μελλοντικά τοποθέτηση κάμερας.



Η κάμερα μπαίνει δεσμεύοντας το ένα προσοφθάλμιο ή έχει τρίτη υποδοχή οπότε μπορείς να βλέπεις με τα 2 μάτια και παράλληλα να γράφει και η κάμερα;

----------


## ipago

> Η κάμερα μπαίνει δεσμεύοντας το ένα προσοφθάλμιο ή έχει τρίτη υποδοχή οπότε μπορείς να βλέπεις με τα 2 μάτια και παράλληλα να γράφει και η κάμερα;



Δυστυχώς δεσμεύει το ένα προσοφθάλμιο και δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις με τα μάτια και να γράφει και η κάμερα.

----------

kioan (15-04-19)

----------


## ipago

> Καλημέρα σας.
> 
> Μοιράζομαι τις εντυπώσεις μου μετά από χρήση του AMSCOPE SE400-Z, εδώ και μερικούς μήνες.
> 
> Πολύ θετικά λόγια έχω να πω για το συγκεκριμένο και συγκεκριμένα.
> 
> 1. Πάρα πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση εργασίας - αντικειμένου, κάτι που μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να στρέψω μικρές πλακέτες πχ από tablet, στο πλάι και να δω με ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά την ποιότητα της συγκόλλησης.
> 
> 2. Ευκολία αλλαγής προσοφθάλμιων και μελλοντικά τοποθέτηση κάμερας.
> ...



Να προσθέσω ότι τις 2 πρώτες φωτό τις τράβηξα βάζοντας την κάμερα του κινητού να κοιτάζει μέσα στο προσοφθάλμιο. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ πιο ζωηρή η εικόνα και φυσικά είναι και η τρισδιάστατη αίσθηση που δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το κινητό.

----------

mikemtb (22-08-21)

----------


## kioan

> Δυστυχώς δεσμεύει το ένα προσοφθάλμιο και δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις με τα μάτια και να γράφει και η κάμερα.



A, ok! Είχα δει το μικροσκόπιο που παρουσίασε ο Scotty Allen (StangeParts) το οποίο είχε αυτή τη δυνατότητα και γι αυτό ρώτησα.

 *Spoiler:*       

   

Για αυτά που παρέχει η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά θα σε σκίσει το τελωνείο  :Sad:

----------


## hackertom

> Δυστυχώς δεσμεύει το ένα προσοφθάλμιο και δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις με τα μάτια και να γράφει και η κάμερα.



Για ποιο μοντέλο κάμερας μιλάμε; Έχει στο Amazon?

----------


## ipago

> A, ok! Είχα δει το μικροσκόπιο που παρουσίασε ο Scotty Allen (StangeParts) το οποίο είχε αυτή τη δυνατότητα και γι αυτό ρώτησα.
> 
>  *Spoiler:*       
> 
>    
> 
> Για αυτά που παρέχει η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά θα σε σκίσει το τελωνείο



Πράγματι.

Με βάση αυτά που αναφέρει η Amscope, τέτοια μικροσκόπια (που να διαθέτουν και τρίτο θάλαμο ώστε να γίνεται ταυτόχρονη παρατήρηση με τα μάτια αλλά και εξαγωγή εικόνας σε κάμερα) ανήκουν στην κατηγορία Trinocular.

https://www.amscope.com/how-to-choose-microscope

----------


## ipago

> Για ποιο μοντέλο κάμερας μιλάμε; Έχει στο Amazon?



Ασφαλώς και έχει:

https://www.amazon.de/AmScope-MU130-...ateway&sr=8-14

Όμως κάνει και οποιαδήποτε με διαμέτρημα 30.5mm

Θεωρώ όμως ότι είναι ακριβές της Amscope στο Amazon και με πολύ υψηλά μεταφορικά (ίσως λόγο τελωνείου), ενδεικτικά αυτή που παραθέτω έχει κάπου 45€ μεταφορικά και είναι μόνο 1.3MP

Για κάμερα αργότερα θα πάρω κάποια της Euromex, με έξοδο HDMI και 60fps.

----------


## limas

> Ασφαλώς και έχει:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/AmScope-MU130-...ateway&sr=8-14
> 
> Όμως κάνει και οποιαδήποτε με διαμέτρημα 30.5mm
> 
> Θεωρώ όμως ότι είναι ακριβές της Amscope στο Amazon και με πολύ υψηλά μεταφορικά (ίσως λόγο τελωνείου), ενδεικτικά αυτή που παραθέτω έχει κάπου 45€ μεταφορικά και είναι μόνο 1.3MP
> 
> Για κάμερα αργότερα θα πάρω κάποια της Euromex, με έξοδο HDMI και 60fps.



Παιδια καλησπερα. Διαβασα ολα τα προηγουμενα post στο συσγκεκριμενο thread. Και εχω καποιες απορίες;

1) Τελικά αυτό: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmScope-Wid...eywords=se400z 

ή αυτό: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SS41-WF20-P..._t1_B01BCXACFQ

2) απο ελλάδα μπορώ να βρω καποιο;

3) οι φακοι είναι ακριβοί;

4) απο όσο καταλαβα, προτιμοτερο ειναι να καταλήξω σε αυτα με τα κυαλια παρα στα αλλα με την οθονη. Με ενδιαφερει η επιθεωρηση πλακετων και να γενικα να κανω καλες κολλησεις.

----------


## mtzag

βρισκω φακους για φωτογραφικες DSLR πχ canon οικονομικα μπορω να βαλω τετοιους φακους?
στην καμερα του κινητου η σε μια web camera.
Τι φακο φωτογραφικης να παρω που κανει γι αυτη τη δουλεια ?
(ανταπτορα για να τον προσαρμοσω στο κινητο θα φτιαξω στο τορνο)

----------

